# Help - smudge marks on matte paint finish



## matyb (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi guys,
Any recommendations for cleaning smudge marks on matte paint, my S-works SL4 is matte black and has some small smudge marks on it which do not come off with normal washing?
Cheers


----------



## 9er (Oct 26, 2011)

Alcohol?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Try some Citrex.


----------



## Andrace (Aug 7, 2012)

Are they from something rubbing against the frame? It could be that the matte clear coat has been polished to a gloss.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I've been using Windex on mine and it doe's a good job.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Ive got white marks all over mine. Really not happy about it. Its the same type of marks you get if you use a really strong degreaser and the finish gets comprimised. Problem is....Ive done a full wash on the bike only a number of times with ONLY fishing line pink bike cleaner and/or soap and water and waxed it once.


----------



## B.Garcia (Nov 21, 2011)

Andrace said:


> Are they from something rubbing against the frame? It could be that the matte clear coat has been polished to a gloss.


My Tarmac Pro has a matte finish that is slowly turning into a gloss finish on the top tube. My belief is from all the sweat that hits it


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

PEDROS BIKE LUST :thumbsup:


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

RkFast said:


> ...and waxed it once.


And there's a problem. *Never*, *ever* wax anything matte finish, ever.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

carbonLORD said:


> And there's a problem. *Never*, *ever* wax anything matte finish, ever.


So do I just have to work off the rest of the wax, or did I screw up my finish for good?


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

I used glass cleaner on mine. Worked like a charm.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

RkFast said:


> So do I just have to work off the rest of the wax, or did I screw up my finish for good?


The finish should be fine. I'd get some Meguiar's Gold Class car wash soap. Wash the bike with hot water and a soft sponge and be gentile, no need to get in there rough. Dry the bike with a chamois if possible and finish up with Windex for touch-ups.

I also use rubbing alcohol on my Colnago C59's matte carbon weave finish when I want to remove a grease spot but its better for spot touch-ups. Don't douse your bike in rubbing alcohol.

Only use automotive wax on gloss carbon.

HTH


----------



## Andrace (Aug 7, 2012)

carbonLORD said:


> And there's a problem. *Never*, *ever* wax anything matte finish, ever.


I'm curious of the reasoning behind this statement. It's not like wax will destroy (break down) the matte clear. The worst case scenario is that repeated waxing will level the surface of the clear coat making it a medium gloss finish. A matte finish is just like a gloss clear coat, but with a different ratio of matting agent, and thinner. I think that's the real reason we see matte finishes on bikes now, that is, protecting the frame with a clear coat, but not adding unnecessary grams. 

Just like a glossy clear coat it will fail if it "dries" out. Solvents from chain/cassette/chainring cleanings, and washing the frame with dish soap are probably the two biggest reasons a bicycle clear coat would "dry" out. 

Wash your bike with car soap, don't expose it to harsh chemicals, and if you are going to add protection then test it out inside the front fork or a place you won't have to look at if you don't like how it looks.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> PEDROS BIKE LUST :thumbsup:


This is what I use.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Andrace said:


> I'm curious of the reasoning behind this statement. It's not like wax will destroy (break down) the matte clear. The worst case scenario is that repeated waxing will level the surface of the clear coat making it a medium gloss finish. A matte finish is just like a gloss clear coat, but with a different ratio of matting agent, and thinner. I think that's the real reason we see matte finishes on bikes now, that is, protecting the frame with a clear coat, but not adding unnecessary grams.
> 
> Just like a glossy clear coat it will fail if it "dries" out. Solvents from chain/cassette/chainring cleanings, and washing the frame with dish soap are probably the two biggest reasons a bicycle clear coat would "dry" out.
> 
> Wash your bike with car soap, don't expose it to harsh chemicals, and if you are going to add protection then test it out inside the front fork or a place you won't have to look at if you don't like how it looks.


I never wax any of my bikes, I received this answer from Specialized Customer Service years ago when I asked about waxes for my carbon frames.

Specialized official position is that you should not use car wax. Because each wax is different, and we don't have the ability to test all types of waxes, we cannot guarantee that it will not harm your frame in some way. We have used Bike Lust and can say it works well at cleaning, protecting and making your bike shine with a beautiful luster without any adverse side-effects. 

I use Pedro's Bike Lust on all my bikes including my White / Matte Black 2011 Roubaix Pro
and it still looks brand new, it doesn’t make the matte black look glossy.


----------



## KDGast (Dec 12, 2004)

I also use Pedros Bike Lust on glossy and matte. Works great!


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

KDGast said:


> I also use Pedros Bike Lust on glossy and matte. Works great!


Where can I get some online?


----------

